# Dovetail bit depth for portercable dovetail jig



## reganroyce35 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi, I am using the porter cable dovetail jig and a freud 7 degree dovetail bit along with the router guide to maneuver through the jig. I have a bosch 1617 plunge router. My issue is the freud bit has a line noting the minimum depth when inserted into the collet. When trying to cut through dovetails using the porter cable jig, I have to have the bit extend about 1/8 of an inch past the line on the freud bit in order to make the proper cuts for a through dovetail, otherwise the collet actually starts to rub up against the guide attached to the router opening.

My question is whether this is really unsafe or if 1/8 of an inch is probably nothing to be concerned about when using a 1/2 inch shank bit.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bosch specifies that 5/8" of the shank(or more) must be in the collet. Use this as your guide, not any markings on a bit. You may want to get a Type 4 Musclechuck for your router. This will give you an added 5/8" of cutting depth as well as gripping the bit with 4 times more force and making it easier to change bits.

I strongly encourage you to use dust collection with your router. Less clean up time, healthier lungs, I feel this is a no brainer.

I prefer using a 14º dovetail bit, I think it looks better and there is more grip to the joints.

Bosch is spoken here!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Might a bearing guided dovetail bit serve you better...? Instead of the guide...

It seems the size of the guide would otherwise be in the way no matter the collet or Musclechuck.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The PC dovetail jigs are designed to work with guide bushings Nick, most dovetail jigs are. My PC 5008 jig has the first guide shaved because the previous owner tried using a bearing guided bit with the wrong depth setting. I got the jig for free; I have no issues with having a wooden spacer against the left edge.


----------



## reganroyce35 (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys. I agree with the 2nd post that the musclechuck will just hit the bushing guide as well. And yes, the PC jig is made to work with specific bushings to cut the correct angles, etc. I measured the bit to see where 5/8 is and it is well below where freud draws the line at minimum depth, so I think I'm fine. It seems freud has been more conservative in drawing where the minimum depth is for that particular bit. I found the 5/8 recommendation in the bosch router instruction manual as well so it was a good piece of advice. Thank you!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks, Mike...I am aware both will work... The OP indicated the problem is needing more space between bit and collect...which, of course, the MC would also not fit through the guide if required to insert the bit equally as deep. The bearing bit was a suggestion in case he was stuck without the option of not inserting the bit as deep. I use bearing guided in my dovetails.

I guess I haven't run into the misfortune yet of running the bit into the template...YAY...


----------

